# Fantastic Contraption



## cbcbd (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's a game for all the engineering nerds out there

http://fantasticcontraption.com/


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 5, 2008)

Warning- very very addictive

I have beat all the levels, though


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 5, 2008)

nerd


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 5, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> nerd



Took me two days.


----------



## Marc (Sep 5, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Took me two days.



Good thing you aren't really an engineer.  If someone could actually master engineering and financial analysis, you'd be king of the world, pretty much.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn you!  I wasted way too much time on that today.  Still have several to go before I get them all.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Damn you!



Ditto!

I'm just getting started and am already hopelessly addicted.

BTW, Seeing as (I think) your able to link to your puzzle solutions, let's see some designs!! Here's one of my first ... 

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1337816

Hopefully the link works but, enough already, back to my next contraption

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I'm just getting started and am already hopelessly addicted.
> 
> ...



Link didn't work for me.

Does this work, I made sure I had the publish option turned on, I don't know if that matters or not.

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1338801

ETA: Never mind your link works now, I don't know why it didn't earlier.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Link didn't work for me.
> 
> Does this work, I made sure I had the publish option turned on, I don't know if that matters or not.
> 
> ...


Lol, that is really cool!
Here was my design for that problem:

spoiler for mission to mars
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1326612


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Lol, that is really cool!
> Here was my design for that problem:
> 
> spoiler for mission to mars
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1326612



Cool!  The first one I did was some sort of catapult, I think, but I didn't save it.

This is my solution for the "Four Balls" game
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1342393


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Cool!  The first one I did was some sort of catapult, I think, but I didn't save it.
> 
> This is my solution for the "Four Balls" game
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1342393



Amazing! :-D


----------



## WJenness (Sep 5, 2008)

This game is great.

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1344084

-w


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

Brian said I had to share this.  I am not mechanically minded and geometry was one of my worst subjects.  But this is what I came up with for Mission to Mars:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1344027


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

WJenness said:


> This game is great.
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1344084
> 
> -w


Very creative!  Much better than what I came up with:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1343788


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2008)

This is from Down Under, it took quite awhile to fine tune, but it was worth the effort.

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1345215


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2008)

I suck at this so bad.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow.  I just wasted 15 precious minutes of life on that. :roll:

Pretty cool, though.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Wow.  I just wasted 15 precious minutes of life on that. :roll:
> 
> Pretty cool, though.



15 minutes?   Try several hours....


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Wow.  I just wasted 15 precious minutes of life on that. :roll:
> 
> Pretty cool, though.


:lol:  Instead of watching a movie, we've been doing this for the last 3.5 hrs.  

Not bad if you have a nice buzz going through.  :lol:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow.  Wow.  We really need snow.


----------



## severine (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm really proud of this one! 

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1351269


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks....  I just wasted my entire friday night playing that damn thing....  
My wife went to bed hours ago pissed cause I was still on the computer, I guess the kids went to bed....but I never said goodnight to them, the dog is sitting in front of me ready for her bladder to burst because she has to go out to the bathroom...  I forgot to eat dinner, my eyes hurt, my brain is fried, my butt imprint is now a permanant fixture on the chair cushion, and I have carpal tunnell syndrome.

If I never visit that site again I'll be more than happy...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Thanks....  I just wasted my entire friday night playing that damn thing....
> My wife went to bed hours ago pissed cause I was still on the computer, I guess the kids went to bed....but I never said goodnight to them, the dog is sitting in front of me ready for her bladder to burst because she has to go out to the bathroom...  I forgot to eat dinner, my eyes hurt, my brain is fried, my butt imprint is now a permanant fixture on the chair cushion, and I have carpal tunnell syndrome.
> 
> If I never visit that site again I'll be more than happy...



I sadly have spent all night at it too.  Thankfully so has my wife, so she's not pissed, yet. 

Even sadder is that I can't wait to get back to it tomorrow so I can finish the two remaining levels....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Thanks....  I just wasted my entire friday night playing that damn thing....
> My wife went to bed hours ago pissed cause I was still on the computer, I guess the kids went to bed....but I never said goodnight to them, the dog is sitting in front of me ready for her bladder to burst because she has to go out to the bathroom...  I forgot to eat dinner, my eyes hurt, my brain is fried, my butt imprint is now a permanant fixture on the chair cushion, and I have carpal tunnell syndrome.
> 
> If I never visit that site again I'll be more than happy...



ahahahahaha..I used to be addicted to Snood..


----------



## hardline (Sep 6, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I don't get the fascination with this .. but I never have been into computer games...



its fun to solve problems


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 7, 2008)

Geez, I'm way behind, you people really took off. I'm still stuck on big ball... oh well, I'll wait for the work days


----------



## WJenness (Sep 7, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Geez, I'm way behind, you people really took off. I'm still stuck on big ball... oh well, I'll wait for the work days



I was having a lot of trouble with this one too, but I finally got it:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1344084

-w


----------



## WJenness (Sep 7, 2008)

My favorite solution so far:
4 balls:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1344084

-w


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I was having a lot of trouble with this one too, but I finally got it:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1344084
> 
> -w


I like that one!  Inventive!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 7, 2008)

Some pretty darn amazing stuff on there.  The explosion design someone did for Mars is unreal.


----------



## hardline (Sep 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Some pretty darn amazing stuff on there.  The explosion design someone did for Mars is unreal.



it has to be one of the best uses of flash i have ever seen.


----------



## hardline (Sep 7, 2008)

elegant is not the path i follow.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Good thing you aren't really an engineer.  If someone could actually master engineering and financial analysis, you'd be king of the world, pretty much.



What, I'm not already King of the World?

Dammit. Back to work, then.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 8, 2008)

Geez, finally got the big ball:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1441608

I'd like to see anyone else's solution to that one.. curious


----------



## WJenness (Sep 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Geez, finally got the big ball:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1441608
> 
> I'd like to see anyone else's solution to that one.. curious



I like your solution.

Here's mine: http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1409450

I'd like to clean it up some... but haven't had time yet.
-w


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 8, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm really proud of this one!
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1351269


That one is really cool!



WJenness said:


> My favorite solution so far:
> 4 balls:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1344084
> 
> -w


huh? I think you keep posting the same design over and over


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 8, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I like your solution.
> 
> Here's mine: http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1409450
> 
> ...


I like that. simple.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Geez, finally got the big ball:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1441608
> 
> I'd like to see anyone else's solution to that one.. curious



Here's mine:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1341717


----------



## WJenness (Sep 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> huh? I think you keep posting the same design over and over



Oops... you're right... here's my four balls solution.

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1410065

-w


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Oops... you're right... here's my four balls solution.
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1410065
> 
> -w



Very cool


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2008)

I've done them all, except tube.  I've spent a bit of time on it, but really haven't had a chance yesterday or today.  I'll be very curious to see other people's working contraptions once I figure it out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've done them all, except tube.  I've spent a bit of time on it, but really haven't had a chance yesterday or today.  I'll be very curious to see other people's working contraptions once I figure it out.



I've done about ten of the levels, but I find myself reading the forums more and checking out the stuff that other people design.  Some of them are downright amazing


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've done them all, except tube.  I've spent a bit of time on it, but really haven't had a chance yesterday or today.  I'll be very curious to see other people's working contraptions once I figure it out.



I got something that works sometimes:

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1452038

I'm embarrassed at myself for how simple other people's designs are...


----------



## Marc (Sep 8, 2008)

'sokay B, I didn't make it past Mind the Gap before I gave up.  I'm a pretty shitty engineer.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 8, 2008)

Heres my Down Under (took a while and kinda frustrating and experimental):
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1454327

Handling:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1454750

Awash:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1454759

aight, folks, post them up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2008)

stuff like this blows me away

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=716181

I couldn't dream of designing something like that


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

All right, just got the tube. I started out with some pretty hefty and elaborate designs... ended up with something following the same sort of mechanics I originally had, but a much simpler design:

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1464353


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> All right, just got the tube. I started out with some pretty hefty and elaborate designs... ended up with something following the same sort of mechanics I originally had, but a much simpler design:
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1464353



i got through all the levels but it was all just quick and dirty. now will go back and do rube goldburge thing. we can even have a comp to see who come's up with the most complicated way of doing a simple task.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

hardline said:


> we can even have a comp to see who come's up with the most complicated way of doing a simple task.


speaking of complicated... just got done with back and forth:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1465294


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> stuff like this blows me away
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=716181
> 
> I couldn't dream of designing something like that


Damn!!!
All right... that's pretty serious stuff...


----------



## hardline (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> speaking of complicated... just got done with back and forth:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1465294


cool



cbcbd said:


> Damn!!!
> All right... that's pretty serious stuff...



the first thing i thought when i saw that was:

i could have done that with just one pivot point maybe two. i alway look for the path of least resistance. its still some pretty cool stuff though. mousetrap was my favorite board game, that tinker toys and erector sets.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> stuff like this blows me away
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=716181
> 
> I couldn't dream of designing something like that


That is amazing!  (And also the one I'm stuck on right now.  )  

I don't want to look at all of these yet because I'm trying to come up with the designs on my own.  But it can be VERY frustrating.  And there are better things I should be doing with my time right now.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> All right, just got the tube. I started out with some pretty hefty and elaborate designs... ended up with something following the same sort of mechanics I originally had, but a much simpler design:
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1464353



It can be even simpler than that.

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1453907


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> 'sokay B, I didn't make it past Mind the Gap before I gave up.  I'm a pretty shitty engineer.



I knew you were a fake.  All them thar fanci wurds and stuf didn've fuuled me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It can be even simpler than that.
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1453907



like the simplicity.....really the way it should be

though stuff like this is pretty funny.....some people have way too much time on their hands

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1433720


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Heres my Down Under (took a while and kinda frustrating and experimental):
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1454327



That's cool, here's mine:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1345215



cbcbd said:


> Handling:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1454750



Your's is much simpler than mine, I never seem to make simple designs:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1347221



cbcbd said:


> Awash:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1454759



Similar design, but I went the slightly more over complicated, brute force route:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1346497


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> stuff like this blows me away
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=716181
> 
> I couldn't dream of designing something like that



That is pretty amazing!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> speaking of complicated... just got done with back and forth:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1465294



I like it!  Similar to mine:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1350892


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That is pretty amazing!



Was that your design or did you mistakenly copy and paste a different code.  You're definitely the man if that's you who did the one that impressed me.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Was that your design or did you mistakenly copy and paste a different code.  You're definitely the man if that's you who did the one that impressed me.



No, I would have never come up with that.  Did I post the link as my own somewhere?  I never meant to imply that I made it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No, I would have never come up with that.  Did I post the link as my own somewhere?  I never meant to imply that I made it.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/310619-post58.html


you did in this thread....didn't think you implied it, but asked because if it was not yours I'd still like to see your design


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> speaking of complicated... just got done with back and forth:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1465294



http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1471128

I went a bit simpler


----------



## WJenness (Sep 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1471128
> 
> I went a bit simpler



Love it.

Nice job.

-w


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's cool, here's mine:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1345215


Yeah, same train of thought - trying to toss it to the side while having some pull but give to the other direction. This one took a lot of tinkering for me to just get it right.



bvibert said:


> It can be even simpler than that.
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1453907


Lol, and I thought I was so clever 



bvibert said:


> I like it!  Similar to mine:
> http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=1454750


Funny... looks a lot like one of my designs 


bvibert said:


> Similar design, but I went the slightly more over complicated, brute force route:
> http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=716181


Wow, you made that, huh? 

Yeah, the links from the flash don't always copy to the clipboard for some reason.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1471128
> 
> I went a bit simpler


Good stuff




I need to finish these off now so I can go on living life...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/310619-post58.html
> 
> 
> you did in this thread....didn't think you implied it, but asked because if it was not yours I'd still like to see your design



Opps, that was a mistake, thanks for pointing it out.

Here's the correct link:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1346497


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Yeah, same train of thought - trying to toss it to the side while having some pull but give to the other direction. This one took a lot of tinkering for me to just get it right.
> 
> 
> Lol, and I thought I was so clever
> ...



  I was getting a bit ahead of myself there.   I already fixed the last one, here's the second to last one:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1350892


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2008)

U Turn's a new one. Got it, though (it's not very pretty)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1477509


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Here's the correct link:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1346497


Awesome, that thing is a tank!!



bvibert said:


> I was getting a bit ahead of myself there.   I already fixed the last one, here's the second to last one:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1350892


Pretty cool how you worked all the pink circles to get enough force to flip that long piece over left.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Opps, that was a mistake, thanks for pointing it out.
> 
> Here's the correct link:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1346497



That's a lot like the one I did, but didn't save.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2008)

Full up's new, too:

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1479311


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally solved Down Under:
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1481344


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Finally solved Down Under:
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1481344


Nice. It's funny, with Down Under one of my biggest problems was the blue links snapping under heavy loads going off the side. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Nice. It's funny, with Down Under one of my biggest problems was the blue links snapping under heavy loads going off the side. Anyone else have that problem?



It seems like the blue rods have a tendency to break when the links are pretty short in length.  I've had it happen on a couple of designs..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Nice. It's funny, with Down Under one of my biggest problems was the blue links snapping under heavy loads going off the side. Anyone else have that problem?



I saw one design that ended int eh whole contraption blowing apart- all made of blues. It was pretty cool.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2008)

i was proud of this one, 
http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=1485503


----------



## severine (Sep 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i was proud of this one,
> http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=1485503


I hate you.



I'm stuck on that one and I'm trying not to borrow others' designs.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone gotten Unpossible yet?

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1513438


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 10, 2008)

severine said:


> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stuck on that one and I'm trying not to borrow others' designs.



That one's tough...

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1509819


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Has anyone gotten Unpossible yet?
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1513438



Yes, but I like yours better.

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1358706


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes, but I like yours better.
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1358706



Holy crap! :-o


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Holy crap! :-o



:lol:  Like I said earlier in the thread, I tend to over complicate things.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  Like I said earlier in the thread, I tend to over complicate things.



Not super complicated like your cataplut thing but effective...http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1507898


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 10, 2008)

Unpossible is the last one on my list... I'm avoiding looking at any of these solutions... damn it


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm stuck, can someone post a TUBE solution? i know what i want to do but can't get it to work.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Not super complicated like your cataplut thing but effective...http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1507898



Yeah, that's similar to my solution, but once again mine was slightly more complicated. 
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1342393


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm stuck, can someone post a TUBE solution? i know what i want to do but can't get it to work.



That's cheating! 

If you insist, here's a few solutions from earlier in the thread.  You can pretty much ignore my first one as sometimes it just explodes and doesn't win. :roll:  The last one I posted is the pretty typical design I saw when browsing other peoples designs.



bvibert said:


> I got something that works sometimes:
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1452038
> 
> I'm embarrassed at myself for how simple other people's designs are...





cbcbd said:


> All right, just got the tube. I started out with some pretty hefty and elaborate designs... ended up with something following the same sort of mechanics I originally had, but a much simpler design:
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1464353





bvibert said:


> It can be even simpler than that.
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1453907


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The last one I posted is the pretty typical design I saw when browsing other peoples designs.



that  last one is what i was trying to do.. i guess i didn't have the patience (or skill) to get the length on the stick right


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> that  last one is what i was trying to do.. i guess i didn't have the patience (or skill) to get the length on the stick right



It took me a few tries to get it right, I may have given up if I didn't know it was possible from seeing other people's designs.  The trick I learned was to zoom in as much as you can, that allows you to move the objects in smaller increments to get them closer to the wall....


----------



## severine (Sep 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It took me a few tries to get it right, I may have given up if I didn't know it was possible from seeing other people's designs.  The trick I learned was to zoom in as much as you can, that allows you to move the objects in smaller increments to get them closer to the wall....


Thanks for the tip! 
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1539888

I promise to make all the rest on my own - honestly!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 11, 2008)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1553519


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1553519



Catapults are fun.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 12, 2008)

not really catapulting anything but it is fun to go back and make things a bit more fun 

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1579465


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> not really catapulting anything but it is fun to go back and make things a bit more fun
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1579465



I like it, very cool.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm still playing.....http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=1649064


----------



## WJenness (Sep 14, 2008)

I sent my roommate the link as soon as I saw it... he beat all the levels, now he is trying to beat them all without using any wheels.

He's beaten a bunch of them so far, but is stuck on four balls.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2010)

bump

for decreased holiday season productivity.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bump
> 
> for decreased holiday season productivity.



Damn it...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2010)

There's a new version out, too, that I saw a while ago- new pieces and puzzles


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bump
> 
> for decreased holiday season productivity.



Thanks a lot! :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> There's a new version out, too, that I saw a while ago- new pieces and puzzles



Really?  Any idea where you saw it?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Really?  Any idea where you saw it?



Found it: http://www.sparkworkz.com/fc2/


----------

